# great bench press read by poliquin



## pincrusher (Dec 6, 2005)

here is a link to a file sharing site where i uploaded a great article about increasing your bench press.
http://www.easy-sharing.com/137946/poliquin_spring2004.pdf.html
enjoy the article


----------



## JoshF56 (Dec 6, 2005)

its not letting me download it for some reason


----------



## tee (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks Pin. Looks interesting. 

It worked for me. Josh, the download link is 1/2 way down the page. Did you click on it there?


----------



## JoshF56 (Dec 6, 2005)

yeah, it could be my computer.  they are having problems with them today


----------



## Clint1 (Dec 6, 2005)

i couldn't download it either??? Clint


----------



## gpearl383 (Dec 6, 2005)

Worked for me...good read


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 7, 2005)

This is what I get when i click on the link.



The page cannot be found 
The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please try the following:

If you typed the page address in the Address bar, make sure that it is spelled correctly.

Open the w02.easy-sharing.com home page, and then look for links to the information you want. 
Click the  Back button to try another link. 
Click  Search to look for information on the Internet. 



HTTP 404 - File not found


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 7, 2005)

Charles Poliquin is one of the best in regards to training IMO....great article pin!


----------



## MR .T (Dec 7, 2005)

I cant get it either it just goes to a page saying done. This happens to me alot


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 8, 2005)

MR .T said:
			
		

> I cant get it either it just goes to a page saying done. This happens to me alot


Me too. I have often wondered if it was my computer or the settings.


----------



## NeverBigEnuff (Jan 5, 2006)

I had a bit of a problem downloading it also.  Took several tries but finally got it.  It's weird, but I was looking for something specific today regarding bench press, and there it was.  Thanks Pin...very helpful article!


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 6, 2006)

the link still works. it must be the settings on peoples computers. do you have an anounymus surfer program on your computer like ghost surf. it may be that or your security settings on the computer that will not allow you to download.  your security setting needs to be pretty low to access this download.


----------

